
Do Political Protests Matter? Evidence from the Tea Party Movement - dfabulich
https://academic.oup.com/qje/article-abstract/128/4/1633/1849540/Do-Political-Protests-Matter-Evidence-from-the-Tea?redirectedFrom=fulltext
======
dfabulich
Whenever anybody asks this question, I always send them this paper. Rainfall
on the Tea Party's "tax day" protest had a significant effect on the outcome
of subsequent elections.

